# DT Swiss RR 1850 feedback or thoughts?



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm considering picking up a set. A bike shop employee suggested these for me because of my weight (210lbs). 

How strong are they? How is the quality?

I would really appreciate some feedback before laying down the coin to buy a set.


----------



## Mario1999 (Sep 16, 2005)

Anyone have a set?


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

I think they are new so you wouldn't get much feedback, if any. Looks like the R1.2 rims, some undisclosed aero DT spoke, and the 240s hubs. Should be good wheels but pretty pricey.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

rruff said:


> I think they are new so you wouldn't get much feedback, if any. Looks like the R1.2 rims, some undisclosed aero DT spoke, and the 240s hubs. Should be good wheels but pretty pricey.


Agreed. I think the original poster could have something custom built up with equivalent materials for less money and likely have a better wheel. I am thinking Dura-Ace, Record, Chris King, DT or White Industries hubs, Sapim CX-Ray or DT Aerolite spokes, except Sapim Race or DT Comp on the rear drive side, laced to either Mavic CXP-33 or Velocity Deep-V rims.


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

Funny you should ask! I've had the opportunity to ride a set I picked up recently. Only a few rides so far but first impressions.

1. Straight and true right out of the box. Obviously.

2. Very nice finish and build quality. They have the look and feel of a solid wheelset.

3. They roll beautifully and ride nicely. Very solid feeling not unlike Cosmic Carbone SL's. They take a little bit to wind up but once you're rolling, they seem to go forever.

4. Subjective but I didn't detect any flex. I'm 200lbs.

5. They came with wheelbags and a lockring.

2wheelsport


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

being DT wheels, i'd guess they're aerolite spokes (roughly eq to cx-rays)....

i personally like the look of the wheelset and if you are looking for aero, they're probably a decent choice.

however, for weight reasons, i'd steer away. IIRC, they're low spoke: 20f and 24r!

for durability i'd rather custom velocity deep Vs... u can build em in any spoke count u want ! u'd be better off going at least 24f and 28r, perhaps more.. Velocity sell a wheelset w/ formula hubs 24f and 32r pretty cheaply...

the other thing is Deep Vs have a fantastic rep and are lighter ! list weight is 520 vs 580 for the 1.2 rim ! u're better off going Deep V !

assuming cx-rays, WI hubs and Deep Vs: 20f/24r, weight should be around 1580g or less ! that's a lot lighter than the 1850g of the DT wheelset (listed)....

best of all you could go 24f/28r w/ brass DS - this would be a stronger and more dependable set: it would still easily be under 1650g....

assuming cost price: it should be around 600USD... figure 100USD labor...

alternatively, the velocity 24/32 set can be had for under 300USD !

basically, the Deep V is the smarter, cheaper choice.... DT sure does look pretty tho ! - but that's how it goes !


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

wankski said:


> being DT wheels, i'd guess they're aerolite spokes (roughly eq to cx-rays)....
> 
> assuming cx-rays, WI hubs and Deep Vs: 20f/24r, weight should be around 1580g or less ! that's a lot lighter than the 1850g of the DT wheelset (listed)....


I think they are using cheaper straight gauge spokes...

But still you won't save that much weight going to Deep Vs and CX-Rays... both rims are in the 570-590g range.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

rruff said:


> I think they are using cheaper straight gauge spokes...
> 
> But still you won't save that much weight going to Deep Vs and CX-Rays... both rims are in the 570-590g range.


had a look at it again, and you're probably right... those spokes are too wide to be 2.3mm...

velocity lies that bad about the rim weight?! (IIRC deep V is claimed @ 520) can't say i'm surprised.... i'll check it out, will have the opportunity to weigh a deep V soon... have u done so?


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

wankski said:


> will have the opportunity to weigh a deep V soon... have u done so?


Yes... the last were ~580g. I don't think they've ever been as light as 520g... though I've heard of them as light as 560g. Aeroheads are all over the place, but lately seem to be around 420-430g. R1.2s were originally advertised at 510g, but some of those were very close to 600g! The last pair I got were just over 580g. Just heard that the R1.1s weigh 440g for single eyelets and 480g for double, so those aren't light anymore. 

That's one thing I like about Kinlin... weights are close to what they advertise and pretty consistent.


----------



## jkcoda007 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Anyone???*

Anyone tried these wheels to-date? There is one reviewer that raves about them here but I can't find anyone who rides them. They do look great! Agree though that 1850 is a little high for such pricey wheels. 

I found a white pair that I am thinking of purchasing. I am a larger rider 6'1 200 in winter and 175 in summer. I think I will benefit from having a bombproof set of wheels with aero rims and bladed spokes. They might look sharp on my R3 too. Any thoughts?

I found a pic of them on another ride via web.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

tribune said:


> I'm considering picking up a set. A bike shop employee suggested these for me because of my weight (210lbs).
> 
> How strong are they? How is the quality?
> 
> I would really appreciate some feedback before laying down the coin to buy a set.


How much did they quote you? around $700 for the set I assume? They are fairly new, so untested, but I am sure they would do fine; DT has obviously a stellar reputation. However, if you were looking for other options, then look at the Dura Ace/ Mavic Open pro's that performance is selling for *$300*-- *FOR THE SET*.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

also, u could build em yourself for less weight... cxray 20/24, dt 1.2 rims, and say WI hubs (shimano), should build less than 1750g.. cheaper too.


----------



## jkcoda007 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Funny...*

cause I was just scoping out those open pros on Performance. What a deal...and if I still had my dura ace build I probably would buy them...but I am running Sram. (i'm weird like that about everything matching)

True...I could probably build something lighter...what is the advantage...if any with this wheelset though.? It has 35mm rims with bladed spokes. Is there a huge NOTICEABLE difference between bladed and non-bladed spokes?

I rode my 14..gram Easton EA90 SLX's tonight and got thrown around in this eastern winds we are having today and didn't have the flex issues like another reviewer was describing. I guess my deliema here is stay with the Eastons with 25mm and more standard spokes (for all intents and purposes) or go with the heavier, yet 35mm rim and bladed spokes on the DT Swiss? The Eastons cost me 500 on "the bay" and the DT's were 500 on "the bay" as well.

Seems like both wheels have good and bad things about them and both are very different from the other...but which would make a better all-around wheelset only since the price is identical in this case. What would everyone else choose? I know...the DuraAce open Pros...You guys and your open pros.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

the dts are 31mm rims... spokes wont make that much diff.. its about 10% of the wheelset 'aero' and in the grand scheme of things, 31mm rims aren't *that* aero to care... anyways, cx-rays *are* bladed, and lighter...

DTs for 500 is pretty good... for new that is.... for ex, i can't buy the parts for that low..


personally i would not go w/ OP. to me they are a relic... Only reason for low profile was weight, now you can have both a decent profile and low weight, so why bother? now for 300 bucks, DA/OPs are good. But for me, i would build much more useful wheels outta the DA hubs... 20/24h into nio rims for example... your choice of 27 or 30mm profile etc.. u can even go for lighter hubs if you care... it will have the aero performance of the DTs, but be much lighter, and far more replaceable... worst case: crack a rim and u can swap it out for around 60 bucks !


----------



## rupenaik (Apr 30, 2007)

Even better.....Ultegra/Open Pro!!!


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

naw, too heavy for no reason... i'm no WW, but even DA built the performance way w/ dt comp & brass would make a c. 1750g wheelset..... at least u could forgive it with the record/op wheel they offered, b/c u could rebuild it w/ revos on teh NDS and front and end up w/ a c.1520g wheelset which is ok....at least record locks u into 32h...

DAs are too valuable to stick w/ 32h.. on ebay 32h are a dime a dozen... now say 20h/24h DA hubs, those would be quite valuable, and would not be out of place built up on deep carbon rims down the track... trust me, it kills me as a campy man to say this...

Performance Teg/OP build would be close to 1850g IIRC...


----------



## jkcoda007 (Dec 18, 2006)

*aesthetically SPeaking only now...*

Ok...going on PURE LOOKS ONLY!!! What do you guys think? Sorry for the poor pics
Black or white wheelset


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

jkcoda007 said:


> Ok...going on PURE LOOKS ONLY!!! What do you guys think? Sorry for the poor pics
> Black or white wheelset


I like the White DT swiss- except for the fact that the logos are too much. If you can take off some of the logos (stickers?) then that would be my choice. 

Otherwise, the Easton's. I have nothing against logos on the bike, but that is a little too much going on IMO. 

Wish I had your problems!


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

ja, go the white... having a new white saddle wouldn't hurt either... !


----------

